# What is the best vinyl and flock and where to purchase



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I am hoping to order a cutter tomorrow if we can swing it and wanted to know what brand of vinyl and flock most people use. For the vinyl I would prefer something with a matte finish if possible.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Mike, look at hotfixfilms.com and multi cut from joto

hope this helps

R.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

My favorite vinyl is ThermoFlex Plus. I have not used flock yet.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Multi cut from Joto for sure. Real nice stuff.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the question of where is the best place to buy..is sort of like beauty is in the eye of the beholder...I buy from three places...depending on what I want and most of all where I get good service, good support.

An example...I ordered some sign vinyl and about 10 min later got a call from the rep that if I order another 10 dollars of stuff, I would get free shipping which was a savings for me...that is good service..


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

Out of all the stuff I've tried personally, thermoflex plus is the only that i'd ever go with. lots of people like spectra cut II (you get 4" more in width for a few bucks less), but i found that the quality of thermoflex is much better; softer hand and weeds MUCH easier (sticky backing prevents details from pulling up). just my $.02


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

airraidapparel said:


> Out of all the stuff I've tried personally, thermoflex plus is the only that i'd ever go with. lots of people like spectra cut II (you get 4" more in width for a few bucks less), but i found that the quality of thermoflex is much better; softer hand and weeds MUCH easier (sticky backing prevents details from pulling up). just my $.02


Multicut from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto is virtually the same as thermoflex plus and it is 20" wide with sticky backing. That is what I use almost exclusively.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hi
i use thermoflex i get from Specialty Graphics Supply and also try
Heat Press, Transfer Paper, Sublimation Ink & More!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive used the flock from specialty materials. Its very easy to work with, and fluffs up very nicely after its first wash.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I just use Poli-Flex and Poli-Flock from Poli-Tape. Great quality and easy to weed.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

plan b said:


> Hey Mike, look at *hotfixfilms.com* and multi cut from joto
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> R.


our Labs tested their products and found that the *GLITTERS* were very good and priced well at distributor level.  

In the USA, Specialty Materials Vinyl and Flock are super with a wide selection. 

Stahls and Imprintables (josh) also stock comparable products.

Poli-Tape are also comparable.    

where to purchase ? just contact the Brand and ask them for a distributor list near you that offers and stocks the "ENTIRE" line...like all the colors etc.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone have a link for the "specialty Materials"?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Specialty Materials - Home

I get mine from Graphic Solutions Group. I believe The Paper Ranch also sells it.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone cutting flock with the Roland? What is the best blade, pressure and speed?


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

KenS said:


> Anyone cutting flock with the Roland? What is the best blade, pressure and speed?


You have to buy the 65 degree blade..and you must change the settings on your Roland. The pressure should be around 90 or 100, the offset should be 0.50mm, and you can leave the speed the way it is.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, what is the offset for? I made my design in coreldraw and exported it directly into the Roland software. I have already cut one design, and it is fine, other than some of the acute corners still need some trimming.


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

> acute corners/trimming


That's what the offset is for -- accuracy of angle due to depth of substrate.


----------

